# Live food for Corys?



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Does anyone have ecperience feeding live food to their corydoras? If so what did you feed them? I want to give them a treat so they're happy!


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

I feed my catfish (Corydoras) early with Daphnia out of the pond and in the evening with Tubifex. It should be in it at night no fleas.
If winter is, Cyclops and bloodworms.


----------



## discusbreeder (Oct 7, 2014)

Whiteworms, maggots, mosquito wigglers, wingless fruit flies, daphnia, copepods(only use biocultures of guaranteed purity bcause lernea is a type of copepod), brine shrimp, tubifex, and blackworms. Chopped earthworms or crickets will also be eaten redily.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Drosophila glasses I had, for the Epiplatys and Panchax. The mosquito larvae are now out for now. Maybe a few more red when I make all water barrels empty. With the Tubifex it becomes less and less. (The rules for the prevention of pollution).
Daphnia ponds I have. Also Enchytraeen.
As it goes with Moina, I have no experience yet.


----------

